# 1975....



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sitting hre and have some me time with my recently bought 1/72 Airfix Handley Page Hampden....
As I mentioned before, she was born the same year as my 1/72 Airfix Short Stirling, in '75..
Suddenly I get carried away down memorey lane as to speak....

What did we have in '75?
We didn't have internet, no real aftermarket stuff, books was, as it seems now, rather questionable in some places, when it comes to accuracy, when needed information, it was by phone or snailmail...

Oh well, think that I better put her back in the box...


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

Different world for sure, better then in many ways.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

A4K said:


> Different world for sure, better then in many ways.



Less d!ckheads in the world then too...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Less d!ckheads in the world then too...



Na mate, they were still around, just didn't get so much publicity.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably because they were small d*ckheads back then. Now they're just peed off with everybody else, letting us poor civilized people suffer, now that they've noticed that they've grown,l but not their d*cks!

Also, don't think that back then, that I'd have met so many cracking people, from all over the world, that if someone would ask me, I'd call them all, close and good friends...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, the nice, clean and simple times of respect and (relative) stability - even more so at the original time of issue of those kits, about 10 years previously.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 10, 2012)

The thing that I remember fondest, is that nothing "beeped" at you. That annoying electronic "beep"!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah - especially bl**dy trucks and buses reversing !! I mean, if you can't see a bl**dy big truck moving backwards, you _deserve_ to be flattened by it! Don't need that irritating 'beep ... beep...beep...beep' stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh for (beep) sake!

Oh! And no (beep) political correctness!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh! And no (beep) political correctness!!



Yeah, Watergate put an end to that!

1975 - We still had Military Modellor Magazine!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 11, 2012)

And Shep Paine was in his prime!


----------



## A4K (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep! Still remember his B-17G diorama notes in the Revell kit...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 11, 2012)

First one I saw was the Weasel coming up out of the swamp, I think that this was his first for monogram, about '72 or '73, I have been chasing that Perfect Diorama Demon ever since!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 11, 2012)

Well as the song Memories states "we choose to forget" some memory and some research. In 1975:
Haldeman, Ehrlichman, Mitchell Mardian convicted of Watergate crime
4 mail truck assault on El Al B-747 in Paris, escape to Iraq
Margaret Thatcher elected leader of British Conserv Party
41 killed in London Underground, as train speeds past final stop
A major tube train crash at Moorgate station, London kills 43 people.
Vietcong conquer Ban me Thuot South Vietnam
A fire at the Browns Ferry Nuclear Power Plant in Decatur, Alabama causes dangerous lowering of cooling water levels.
James Rupers kills his family to inherit
USAF transport carrying orphans from Saigon crashes killing 155
Christian Falange kills 27 Palestinians, begins Lebanese civil war
West German embassy blown-up in Stockholm Sweden
Vietnam War: Operation Frequent Wind: The U.S. begins to evacuate US citizens from Saigon prior to an expected North Vietnamese takeover. U.S. involvement in the war comes to an end.
Last US helicopter leaves US embassy grounds, Saigon surrenders
Worst motor vehic1e disaster in UK; bus full of elderly women plunges Dibble's Bridge Yorkshire, killing 38
1st time snow fell in London in June
British population agrees to European Common Market membership
"Jaws" by Steven Spielberg opens
Cher divorces Sonny Bono; 4 days later marries Gregr Allman; 10 days later she divorces Gregg
Two FBI agents and a member of the American Indian Movement are killed in a shootout on the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation in South Dakota
Assassination attempt on president Gerald Ford
Former Teamsters' president James Hoffa reported missing
Lynette "Squeaky" Fromme attempts to assassinate Ford in Sacramento
Sara Jane Moore tries to assassinate President Ford in SF Calif
The Spaghetti House siege, in which nine people were taken as hostages, takes place in London.
US decides John Lennon won't be deported due to UK pot conviction
Bill Clinton weds Hillary Rodham
Pres Ford escapes injury when his limousine is struck broadside
Yorkshire Ripper Peter Sutcliffer kills 1st victim
The Provisional IRA assassinates Ross McWhirter, after a press conference in which McWhirter announced a reward for the capture of those responsible for multiple bombings and shootings across England.
11 killed, 75 hurt by terrorist bomb at LaGuardia Airport in NYC
and don't forget Ted Bundy, serial killer, was actively capturing women, 4 or 5 that year alone


----------



## javlin (Aug 11, 2012)

But Jaws was cool Mike and NOBODY went swimming that year


----------



## Rogi (Aug 11, 2012)

Omega and the original Speedmaster was around but the PloProf started hitting its mark in the 70s, what an amazing watch.

I'm glad I was able to receive the new version on my birthday  this year, what an amazing watch the Omega PloProf is  








Can you guys tell I love watches?  lol on a more modeling note, Did Otaki still exist in the 70s, I always loved their kits  so simple yet that extra engine for you to detail makes it a grand slam in old kits for me


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2012)

1975 wasnt better, just more familiar. I can say that, because i was there


3 good things about 1975

Judy Farrell held my hand and agreed to go to the Sherbet concert.

I made a working cannon complete with home made gunpowder and cannon balls

I was accepted into RAN officer training. 


three bad things about 1975

Judy farrell finished up not going to the Sherbet concert.

The cannon exploded and nearly killed me

I was told on entry to the RAN i was unsuited to aircrew


----------



## Rogi (Aug 11, 2012)

It always seems like a better year if you weren't born then  hehehe 

Like I always thought about how cool it would of been to be a pilot in WW2, but then I took in all the factors and thought about how un-cool it would of been


----------



## mikewint (Aug 13, 2012)

An ancient Chinese Curse: May You Live In Interesting Times


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sgt. Rock , G.I. Combat , Unknown Soldier. Simpler times.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2012)

The year the Pioneer SX-850 came out. The SX line were the coolest looking receivers ever. I have one like this over my modeling bench and just picked up an SX-980 at a garage sale this weekend for $15, but that one wasn't made until '78


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 13, 2012)

She looks mint.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2012)

That's not mine, just a picture I grabbed quick off the internet, but mine looks just as good.


----------



## A4K (Aug 14, 2012)

Good and bad times, but life was generally simpler, a good thing in my view. Life has gotten much more complicated and faster and people are noticably more impatient and rude for it. 
Every time someone complains that the internet uploads slowly, or that someone hasn't replied to their text (SMS) yet, I just think: bugger me, how would this person have survived when there were only public telephone boxes and the only way to get info was by book or microfiche...?

And this is the catch - we were all capable of handling things better then. The more systems in place, the more dependent on them people seem to become. Not a good thing IMO.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2012)

Bad milestone for me - the first time I lit a cigarette.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2012)

Only one year left of freedom, started school in '76!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2012)

Got to agree with Evan. The times I've heard, or seen, someone make a statement along the lines of 'I couldn't find it in Google', or 'It must be in the computer somewhere', as if the only source of information is the 'net ! 
What happened to getting off their Rs and going to a Library, or doing some hunting for info - or is that too bl**dy easy - or too much like hard work?!
Also, the apparent impatience today, where many want 'bullet point' answers, not having the decency or patience, to read the full details, which, in turn, degrades their own work, for example at school or college, and more so in industry and the commercial world, when only bare bones facts are passed on, distorting the _real_ facts. 
Heaven help future generations, who will live like this, and degrade languages evolved over centuries into grunts and 'textese' replies !!
And if they really must use those stupid, pointless, irritating bl**dy abbreviations at the end of sentences, keep then for SMS messages, not everyday use!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just look at kids today and their parents when they play and back then?

What a difference!


----------



## Rogi (Aug 15, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Just look at kids today and their parents when they play and back then?
> 
> What a difference!



I miss:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVcePxjFujs_

Why did we cancel out this tradition! Why!  They could of at least waited till I had my kids and they were all grown up


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Got to agree with Evan. The times I've heard, or seen, someone make a statement along the lines of 'I couldn't find it in Google', or 'It must be in the computer somewhere', as if the only source of information is the 'net !
> What happened to getting off their Rs and going to a Library, or doing some hunting for info - or is that too bl**dy easy - or too much like hard work?!
> Also, the apparent impatience today, where many want 'bullet point' answers, not having the decency or patience, to read the full details, which, in turn, degrades their own work, for example at school or college, and more so in industry and the commercial world, when only bare bones facts are passed on, distorting the _real_ facts.
> *Heaven help future generations, who will live like this, and degrade languages evolved over centuries into grunts and 'textese' replies !!*
> And if they really must use those stupid, pointless, irritating bl**dy abbreviations at the end of sentences, keep then for SMS messages, not everyday use!



I noticed this subtle change many years ago (probably 1975). I started taking notice when car manufacturers stopped using words for components on a dashboard and started using symbols. Road Departments using symbols for signs instead of "Don't Walk", etc. Product words spelled phonetically instead of correctly. The dumbing-down process has culminated in WTF LOL!! Kewl!


----------



## destrozas (Aug 15, 2012)

in November, died the Spanish dictator Francisco Franco. Begins the transition to democracy in Spain.
In December my parents decided not to go to Australia to live, work and papers ready to go there.
play the following year when I come into the world.


----------

